# Really good Australian Limnophila article



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://members.optusnet.com.au/aquaticlife/Limnophila.htm

Also featured on that site are pages about Australian _Vallisneria_ and _Aponogeton_.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is an interesting plant with the red-brown leaves growing over the Limnophila in the first picture of the article. Is it some kind of Polygonum?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It could be, but I can't really tell from the photo. Whatever it is, it's huge!


----------

